# التلوث الاشعاعى .. كل شى عنه وازاى نخاف منه وازاى نحمى انفسنا



## علاء عادل (26 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوانى 
لقد تم نقل موضوعى الى منتدىالسلامه والصحه المهنيه
الى اى شخص يحتاج توعيه او معلومه عن الاشعاع يذهب الى هناك

شكــــــــــــــرا


----------

